# Custom User Title Conundrum



## 2WS-Steve (May 6, 2002)

Ya know, having to come up with a custom user title prior to signing up as a community supporter can really slow ya down. Coming up with titles on the spot is how I thought up that gem of a title "The Bayes System" ....


----------



## A2Z (May 6, 2002)

I know what you mean. I had some trouble thinking one up. The good new is that if you change your mind later Morrus can change your title.


----------



## Skarp Hedin (May 6, 2002)

Uh, I guess by this thread that Morrus made a decision regarding the whole money thing?  Is there an announcement somewheres? I didn't see one on the main page..


----------



## 2WS-Steve (May 6, 2002)

The main page for the boards has a couple links in the upper right corner that allow you to sign up.


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2002)

Moved to Meta.

Steve, you don't have to come up with a title immediately. Also, you can ask Morrus to change it later. 

Skarp, here's a link for ya:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12129

Doesn't tell _too_ much, tho'...

Still, the page where you sign up says a bit more:

http://www.enworld.org/comsupaccount.htm



- Darkness


----------



## Skarp Hedin (May 6, 2002)

Hey, thanks everyone.  Not entirely sure why it didn't seem obvious to me to look in Meta, heh.


----------



## 2WS-Steve (May 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone;

I went ahead and signed up using a moderately acceptable title. I'll just keep bugging Morrus when I get better ideas


----------

